# Regular ole krylon or fabric spray paint?



## Casimir (Feb 18, 2013)

Going to do some civ training soon and need some kit. I have a smattering of leftover personal ta50 from the army. The school isn't too keen on students training in acu's but I don't wanna drop a bunch of money I don't really have on new pouches and such. I've read that good ole krylon camo line spray paint will hold up pretty well on ta50 nylon if it's applied judiciously (it's still on my duffel bag after four years after all) but I've seen a few references to actual fabric spray paint. Has anyone used these fabric spray paints for the type of nylon that's used on ta50 and if so what's your experience?


----------



## Dame (Feb 18, 2013)

I have used some fabric paint on something I sent to racing_kitty. It was a knit though (T-shirt fabric kind), not nylon. I think it held up pretty well and the fabric didn't get stiff.


----------



## Casimir (Feb 18, 2013)

I actually looked at krylon's website. Their camo specific paint appears to have been purpose built for this kind of stuff. I'm still interested to hear ppl's thoughts though!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 18, 2013)

ACU's = uniforms. ACU gear? different story, the stuff is way to prevalent on the civvie side to really be an arguing point.

Clarify that point with the schoolhouse though, but you could get away with rocking some civvies under your kit and shouldn't catch any shit for it.


----------



## Casimir (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm talkin outer gear like mag pouches and such. The heavier duty nylon that the ta50 is constructed out of. I meant the ucp pattern when I said acu, my bad. They prefer flat tones. In the packing list/letter it said no camo patterns. Even if they did allow camo, ucp is hideous anyway lol.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 18, 2013)

What "school" are you going to that's crying about what kind of gear you're using? Every place I've been to, it's run what you brung and you could be wearing all VS-17 Orange gear for all they care as long as you're learning and applying the skills effectively that they're presenting to you. Not sure I'd really be interested in a school that cared about patterns vs functionality of equipment.

Couple that with you being active duty, and you should get a gimmie if you whip out your ID card and say "Fuck off, this is my kit I go to war with and as such I fucking train with it".

As for making UCP more useful? You can dye it. You need nylon specific dye for the nylon stuff and it's going to be literally "what you see is what you get" so do some googles on how to do it, set it up right, and get's to dippin. Uniforms themselves are a bit finickier because some will wash out, and you use a different dye for that.

Basically you can get it down to almost being a digital woodland of sorts, although it just darkens everything.

Dye will be a permanent thing vs paint which will wear off eventually and show the fantastic UCP underneath.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> What "school" are you going to that's crying about what kind of gear you're using?


 
I was wondering that myself. Putting aside the fact that you're RA, no one should give a damn what you use as long as it's functional. I've been to schools with packing lists, and some have specifically disallowed gear for safety purposes e.g. Serpa holsters or have recommended gear for the same reason e.g. electronic earpro. But none have gone full Queer Eye and given fashion advice regarding gear color, camo pattern, etc.


----------



## Casimir (Feb 18, 2013)

ESI in Colorado. I wondered that myself, but I've done a lot of checking around and they have a lot of business references, have been around for 32 years and are a gi bill approved school. I suspect it's one of those things that whoever the head instructor/training coordinator is this time around just didn't want to see it kind of deal. It specifically said in the letter "no camo patterns" O.o. I'm actually off of AD march 15, transitioning back to civ/guard.

EDIT: ya, it also said in big bold letters "ABSOLUTELY NO SERPA HOLSTERS" lol. Have they been proven unreliable or something?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 18, 2013)

If you're still AD when you're taking this class and/or directly transitioning to guard I would still show up with what you're going to war with and if they kick you off the range for it tell them to get fucking bent... and find better schooling elsewhere.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Casimir said:


> EDIT: ya, it also said in big bold letters "ABSOLUTELY NO SERPA HOLSTERS" lol. Have they been proven unreliable or something?


 
There have been a number of negligent discharges associated with their use.  Whether this is due to their design, operator headspace and timing, or both is arguable but it isn't uncommon to have instructors request that you use something else.


----------



## Casimir (Feb 18, 2013)

Interesting. I was bummed, it's been one of my favorite holsters. My other choice would be the 5.11 thumb drive. I've got one and find it very natural to use as well.


----------



## Casimir (Feb 18, 2013)

I ought to clarify cuz I feel like a douche for my lack of attention to detail and possibly casting the school and/or their training personnel in a bad light even if they're not on this board. I'm taking two courses from them,  EP and psd in high threat environments, the latter of which will be the one with kit requirements. The no camo thing I read applied to clothing during the EP course. The kit requirements didn't say shit about pattern. Feel free to admonish, I deserve it :-P


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 18, 2013)

Exec protection? Yeah, you don't wear camo doing that... lol


----------

